# Why can't the R6 be used while it's being charged via USB



## RickD (Oct 21, 2020)

This seems like a stupid decision to me, the Canon R6 user manual states on https://cam.start.canon/sl/C004/manual/html/UG-09_Reference_0040.html:

*



Supplying power

Click to expand...

*


> To power the camera without charging batteries, set the camera power switch to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be really nice to be able to set up a time lapse to shoot all day, which would be impossible with this restriction. Is there a way around this, or am i missing somethign obvious as to why this restriction is in place?


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Oct 21, 2020)

RickD said:


> This seems like a stupid decision to me, the Canon R6 user manual states on https://cam.start.canon/sl/C004/manual/html/UG-09_Reference_0040.html:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be really nice to be able to set up a time lapse to shoot all day, which would be impossible with this restriction. Is there a way around this, or am i missing somethign obvious as to why this restriction is in place?











Canon ACK-E6


AC Adapter Kit ACK-E6




www.adorama.com





These things work if you have access to an outlet, there are much cheaper ones than this btw.


----------



## RickD (Oct 21, 2020)

PunkRawkJay said:


> **LINK**
> 
> These things work if you have access to an outlet, there are much cheaper ones than this btw.



Thanks, so you think Canon intentionally gimped the camera not to work via the USB so they could sell an extra accessory for $200 CDN?

Sneaky, cheeky, and very greedy imo. If the camera charges via the USB cable when in Auto power off mode, and when powered off, it should charge while switched on and in use, especially given the purchase price.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2020)

Overheating is likely the reason. The battery warms up while charging so it would add to the heat load already there. I use a case relay which includes a DC-DC converter. That allows it to be operated from a 5V USB source like a USB Battery or a 5v USB Adapter. It also removes one heat source from the camera. Batteries tend to get warm while being used. They don't heat up a lot but with mirrorless cameras that run all the time, there is heat.

It has a small rechargable battery in it which allows you to replace a USB battery without stopping camera operation. I bought mine to make sure my Camera would operate during the entire time of the solar eclipse. I had a velcro strap that was used to attach my USB battery to a tripod leg. It worked fine for that. I can also use a DC adapter to power my camera continuously where AC power is available.

There are Chinese knock offs, I'm not sure I'd want to trust one.

Mine has powered several of my different cameras. All that is needed is a battery coupler for the particular camera. I have a LP-E6 coupler plus a LP-E17 that I've used. I have yet to try it on my R5 but it works fine with my R. You can get couplers for many different types of cameras, Nikon, Sony, Canon, Olympus, Panasonic, and Fujifilm. Some brands have multiple couplers available that replace different battery types.

Case Relay at B&H


----------

